

What Engineers Want – A Rebuttal to the 501 Manifesto - gherlein
http://blog.herlein.com/2012/04/what-engineers-want-a-rebuttal-to-the-501-manifesto/

======
shawn42
Good points. Makers need to make and use their creativity (
<http://spin.atomicobject.com/2012/04/08/do-what-you-love/> ). We cannot just
be butts in seats. The 501 guys seem to want to just be a cog in a machine,
but that is not enough for me. I think other makers would agree.

